# What genre you guys into? I'm into:



## djdyna (Sep 19, 2010)

hey guys! read the title and description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm into (emotional - uplifting - inspirational) Chillout - Trance - Trancecore - Makina - Hardcore - Gabba!

How about you?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

im a whore about subgenres (as my friends say) so ill list them ;p

rock:
alternative
progressive
psychedelic
instrumental

if i thought indie were a genre it would be added above, however, i think indie music is actually just a combo of the first 3 genres i listed (and a couple others) anyways, and usually not all at once, so i find it easier just to label them otherwise.

hardcore:
hardcore - stuff like black flag
"post-hardcore" (i dont like the term but apparently alot of bands that are considered this. i think most of the time it fits better under metalcore or just hardcore, but whatever)
screamo (like original 1st wave screamo bands. the bands that actually are screamo, and not metal or post-hardcore. ones that im not ashamed to call screamo. ie orchid)

metal:
death metal
progressive metal (including prog death)
metalcore
'classic' metal
doom metal

others:
post-rock
post-metal
ambient (ambient != post-rock as many people mistake)
classical
swing
emo (like capn jazz. i find that most bands labled emo are really not. ive ranted about this before here, having emotional lyrics does not mean emo. if that were true pink floyd would be emo. also screaming is not emo.)

the internet hath spoiled be with too much music that im way too anal about subgenres genres. i have argued countless times over what subgenre is what but in the end i think i ruin too much fun for others that way so i generally try not to (unless someone calls metal screamo. then ill get bitchy)

also, voted rock/heavy metal


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of grouping rock and metal together, but I voted for that.

Folk metal is my genre of choice


----------



## prowler (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm actually unsure what genre I like


----------



## djdyna (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah coldplay goes under indie music, i love it!


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 19, 2010)

djdyna said:
			
		

> yeah coldplay goes under indie music, i love it!



technically its alt rock
and none of its indie! (its actually on a major label 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*)
just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*for most releases


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2010)

JPOP and KPOP is


----------



## Satangel (Sep 19, 2010)

R&B all the way here.
Like some hip hop too, this is my LastFM page.


----------



## djdyna (Sep 19, 2010)

perhaps some of you may be interested in the contents of my site with my produced tracks and mixes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any dj's here?


----------



## Issac (Sep 19, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> hardcore:
> hardcore - stuff like black flag
> "post-hardcore" (i dont like the term but apparently alot of bands that are considered this. i think most of the time it fits better under metalcore or just hardcore, but whatever)
> screamo (like original 1st wave screamo bands. the bands that actually are screamo, and not metal or post-hardcore. ones that im not ashamed to call screamo. ie orchid)
> emo (like capn jazz. i find that most bands labled emo are really not. ive ranted about this before here, having emotional lyrics does not mean emo. if that were true pink floyd would be emo.* also screaming is not emo.*)



Well, to be honest, emo and screamo is the same (and I mean screamo/emo like orchid). 
capn jazz, joan of arc (joanfrc) are more like indie rock or avant garde or something (I like 'em too!)

Soo: I voted hardcore, since it's closer to Emo (screamo) than anything else.
But it's more specific like this:
Emo (envy)
Hardcore (fall of troy)
"post-hardcore" (matchbook romance, i guess it's called post-hardcore.. I'd call it rock)
Post-rock (explosions in the sky, sigur rós, codes in the clouds, maybeshewill)
Progressive (the mars volta)
Indie rock / avant garde (Joan of arc / joanfrc)
pop (someone still loves you boris yeltsin)


----------



## Depravo (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't really have a taste for specific genres, I like songs/bands on their own merits. The top 5 on my Last.fm charts are -

Nightwish (symphonic metal)
The Divine Comedy (chamber pop)
The Smiths (alternative rock)
Air (Electronica)
Nobuo Uematsu (Videogame soundtrack)

...about as different a set of genres as you are likely to find.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in any genre, as long as it's an OST (video games, anime, movie).

I like music which accompany a story, and listening to that music again later makes me remember to story part.
I have a preference for orchestral music though (but NOT pure classical).

If I don't listen to music, my head is doing juke box by itself, I've always a song in mind.


----------



## Issac (Sep 20, 2010)

Cyan: Maybe you'd like Ólafur Arnalds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pop / rock music played with classical instruments...


----------



## Joktan (Sep 20, 2010)

Rock,hip hop,and a little rap. Fav artist right now is evanescenceI know old but I still love it


----------



## djdyna (Sep 20, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> Rock,hip hop,and a little rap. Fav artist right now is evanescenceI know old but I still love it


Mate, my partner loves evanescence, so soothing, but it was her nanna's fav music she use to play too her.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 20, 2010)

My main genre is like punk rock, and I listen to a lot of indie and emo too. Some ska is good too.

Basically any kind of rock. I don't really like classifying music under genres though.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm in any genre, as long as it's an OST (video games, anime, movie).
> 
> I like music which accompany a story, and listening to that music again later makes me remember to story part.
> I have a preference for orchestral music though (but NOT pure classical).
> ...



sounds like you'd like rock operas (like the wall and tommy) and possibly even concept albums (yoshimi battles the pink robots has a story to it for the first few tracks, but it has recurring themes throughout)


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 20, 2010)

Anything Besides Pop, Country, and Anything past Soft rock XDD
Super likes would have to be Ronald Jenkees, Video game Music, and Classical Music.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally at the moment I am into House. Although I do like a lot of trance in the mix, and the only station on my Pandora I listen to ATM is a trance station. If you want to know the group [DJ?] I like right now it is 2Inventions. You can get all their albums and stuff free (Legally I hope), but I am still not sure if I can post it up on the Temp. I am also listening to Breaking Benjamin, and some artists with a similar sound.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try them and let you know.


----------



## wafflestick (Sep 20, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try them and let you know.



Drum n bAsS!!

suggested bands: pendulum & the prodigy


----------



## djdyna (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh man ATB and Ayl & Fila all the way man!


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm into mostly anything except country lol.
I listen to rock the most though.
Right now I'm listening to alot of stuff by Paramore.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 20, 2010)

@Issac :
Ólafur Arnalds : Nice, calm and relaxing.  it makes me think about ICO ambient background music.
I didn't listen to a lot, most of them are piano and violin only. this is ok (though, you said pop/rock, it feels only classical/ambient song for me)

@MFDC12 :
sounds like you'd like rock operas (like the wall and tommy) : The wall from pink floyd ? I listened to it, remarked that I already hear it before, but I'm not fan. and for Tommy I didn't find anything on youtube.
and possibly even concept albums (yoshimi battles the pink robots) : music ok, but not fan either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like the voices.
I guess I'm difficult in music taste.

@shredrdie :
Drum n bAsS!! : I'm not in rap at all. too many noises.
pendulum & the prodigy : too rap/hip hop style too.
Maybe I didn't find the correct music you wanted me to listen.


Here are my tastes for individual (non OST) albums made by video game compositors :
Yasunori Mitsuda : Sailling to the world, there are other tracks on the album but mostly on the same theme
Nobuo Uematsu : Phantasmagoria, I like all the tracks of the album (which I own in original)
Yoko Kanno : Song to fly Atomic bird, Reunion, Next time

Looks like only Japanese composers have my liking.
But I also like few western composers, like Marc Mancina, who made Blood+ OST, Christophe Beck (Buffy), Howard Shore (LOTR), Yann Tiersen (Amélie)


----------



## BionicC (Sep 20, 2010)

God, my musical tastes are all over the shop: drum & bass, breaks, UK garage, dubstep, electro/fidget house, booty bass, various types of metal (mainly death/black/stoner/sludge/doom), pop (mainly European rather than American though)...


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 20, 2010)

I love hardstyle, house and techno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also open for other kinds of music, but I dislike classical type of stuff, and I hate (hard, punk) rock and metal. So yea.


----------



## craplame (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm into Classical, R&B, Rock, Oldies, Hip-hop, Indie and Pop. I like a lot of artists and I love listening to practically anything.


----------

